# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezond en blijvend afslanken? Met deze tips lukt het je wel!

## FRANCOIS580

Maak jij ook te pas en te onpas het goede en gezonde voornemen om gezond en blijvend af te slanken, maar waren alle inspanningen tevergeefs? Niet getreurd, je kan immers zelf echt wel veel doen om je gezond streefgewicht te bereiken en ook te behouden. En daar zijn zelfs geen grote inspanningen voor nodig, die hou je meestal immers toch nooit vol. Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding gecombineerd met voldoende lichaamsbeweging zijn uiteraard onmisbaar op weg naar je meest gezonde gewicht, maar mits in achtname van enkele bijkomende en eenvoudige raadgevingen van diëtisten te volgen is je gezond gewicht niet meer zo veraf dan altijd gedacht!

Zo lang mogelijk gezond en in conditie blijven is de betrachting van ons allemaal, maar spijtig genoeg slagen we daar dikwijls niet in. Gezondheid is onbetaalbaar en dat beseffen we pas als we in de lappenmand liggen. Zo lang mogelijk jong en gezond blijven hebben we spijtig genoeg niet steeds zelf in de hand. Toch kan je er zelf veel aan doen om de natuur een handje te helpen. Met een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding gecombineerd met voldoende lichaamsbeweging geraak je echter al ver.

*Langzaam afslanken meest doeltreffend*
In een veel te korte tijdspanne te veel afslanken doet elke poging om gezond overgewicht te verliezen mislukken. Een of ander commercieel crashdieet doet dan ook veel meer kwaad dan goed. Van de ene dag op de andere alle (ongezonde) tussendoortjes afzweren en als gek beginnen sporten zijn nooit vol te houden. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat ruim tachtig procent van al diegenen die met zo’n crash dieet starten het nog geen jaar vol houden. De meerderheid van de afslankers stellen zich écht onrealiseerbare doelen. Twee kilo overtollig lichaamsgewicht per maand kwijt spelen is meer dan voldoende.

*Wees concreet*
Wetenschappelijk onderzoek door Canadese psychologen leerde dat goede voornemens pas kans op slagen hebben als je ze zo concreet mogelijk maakt. Ze verdeelden de deelnemers aan hun onderzoek in twee groepen. Alle deelnemers aten een week lang fruit. De ene groep deed dat aan de hand van een concreet plan. Zowel het tijdstip waarop ze fruit zouden eten, als het lopen naar de fruitschaal, het pakken van een mesje, het schillen van het fruit en het opeten. De andere groep nam het zich gewoon voor. De groep met een concreet plan at uiteindelijk tweemaal zoveel fruit als de andere groep.

*Omtrek taille zegt meer dan je gewicht*
Diegenen die lukraak een of ander dieet volgen zijn meestal niet van de weegschaal weg te slaan. Stop daarmee, dat zal je humeur alleen maar verpesten en je demotiveren. Wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd dat niet je lichaamsgewicht en BMI maar wél de omtrek van je taille een veel betere basis is om een idee te krijgen over de omvang van je overgewicht. Meet je taille op het smalste deel van je middel, tussen de bovenkant van je bekken en de onderkant van je onderste rib. De meest ideale tailleomtrek voor vrouwen varieert tussen de 68 en 80 centimeter, voor mannen tussen de 79 en 94 centimeter. Mannen met een buikomtrek boven de 102 centimeter en vrouwen met een taille van meer dan 88 centimeter lopen écht gevaar.

*Extra lichaamsbeweging*
Wat je ook doet om je meest gezonde gewicht te bereiken en te behouden, zonder een aangepaste.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## branden68

Wil Jij 5 Kilo Gewicht Verliezen In Een Maand Tijd Zonder Dieet, Honger, Sporten, Pillen Of Shakes?

Ontdek Een Topmanier Om Natuurlijk, Veilig En Op Een Lekkere Manier Gewicht Te verliezen
Zonder Calorieën Te Tellen, Je Uit Te Hongeren, Gevaarlijke Pillen Te slikken, Vieze Shakes Te Drinken, Elke Dag Naar
De Sportschool Te Moeten Gaan Of De Volgende Hype Te volgen

Kijk voor meer informatie op www.slankechocola.nl

----------

